# openoffice installs ( écran blanc)

## vibidoo

J'ai télécharger openoffice version Fr sur openoffice.org

J'ai configuré mon fichier XF86Config pour prévoir les problème de fonts 

Mais lorsque je lance ./setup -net 

j'ai une fenêtre blanche , avec l'intitulé 

```

Programme d'installation openoffice.org 1.0.1 

```

et quand je tape enter dans la fenêtre je passe à l'étape d'installation suivante 

```

Information importante

```

   enter

```

Contrat de licence Logiciel 

```

         .

         .

         .

Je pensais que c'était un problème de fonts , car je n'ai absolument rien à l'écran .

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Maz

as-tu un processus qui mange tout le CPU ? si oui, arrête le.

Personnelement, OOo affiche les fenêtres TRES lentement si un processus prend tout le cpu.

Voir mon message précédent

----------

## vibidoo

non je pense pas avoir de processus en cours 

Je lance l'install d'openoffice juste après avoir KDE

----------

## Maz

Alors, je ne vois pas, désolé.

Essaie de vérifier quand même avec top, ou n'importe quel moniteur système que le CPU n'est pas utilisé à 100%

----------

## plate

Va voir ici pour une bonne explication du problème (de fonts , comme tu disais) et sa solution.

----------

## vibidoo

super ça marche !!!!!!!!!!! 

je vais enfin pouvoir ecrire des lettres à mon huissier   :Wink: 

----------

## vibidoo

En fait c'est pas si super que ça 

car une fois openoofice installé + modification dans la ribrique tools .

je réactive mes fonts et là c'est idem comme avant !!!    :Crying or Very sad: 

si je laisse les font désactiver dans etc/X11/XF86Config 

quelle incidence cela peut il avoir sur l'utilisation de KDE ?

----------

## vibidoo

En fait c'est pas si super que ça 

car une fois openoffice installé + modification dans la rubrique tools .

je réactive mes fonts et là c'est idem comme avant !!!    :Crying or Very sad: 

si je laisse les font désactiver dans etc/X11/XF86Config 

quelle incidence cela peut il avoir sur l'utilisation de KDE ?]

----------

## vibidoo

et à quoi sert Xtf ?

il parle de compiler kde avec Xtf dans le desktop forum , mais moi j'avais juste fait un émerge kde et c'est tout

----------

